# Burt Lake, Mich.???



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey guys,
Buddy of mine is going to Burt Lake in a few weeks on a fishing trip and is looking for pointers on baits to use for the smallmouth bite as well as Walleye.
Trolling...casting?
Should he be fishing mostly deep...or shallow waters?
Thanks in advance for your knowledge and feedback.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I remember a few years ago we fished the weeds for slab bluegill. Uncle fished it a lot in the 80's and told stories of catching Walleye right down the middle after the "fun" boaters went home.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the response ress.
From what I've heard, there are a lot of recreational boaters that use that lake. That always makes it a fishing challenge if the fish are in deeper water.
Buddy is going to be there a week. Maybe he will get into a few week days with less boat traffic.
Hoping to find out more about what lures to throw for the eyes and smallies.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I've only fished it during the spawn sight fishing. IMO there are good spots you can find but there will also be alot of dead water. Its beyond crystal clear 20-30ft visibility so I would think stickbaits longlined would work for walleye....real long line. I know little about the lake but if I was fishing smallies there today I'd look to the river entrance on Mullet. Also the little lake past Burt has more cover but is shallower.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Good info Bassthumb.
Stick baits extra long lined.
Have been trying to talk him into going to Mullet but don't know if he will. From the research I've done, I know if I were going it would be Mullet for me over Burt.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

We went to Burt a few years back in August. At dusk and after dark, we caught walleye trolling cranks on the break from 3/4 fow to 20 fow.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

All good info folks.
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## jerry3473 (Jan 15, 2016)

Might be too late for my post but both lakes connect at the south end. The Indian River connects Burt and Mullett Lake. The state record smallie I believe was caught in the Indian River... 9.98 lbs! Don't know what kind of boat you guys have but these lakes are huge, we were there in June and had 20 MPH winds that created white caps all day. We were up there for 10 days because Canada was closed...had a house on Mullett but spent most of the time in the rivers. Mullett had the Cheboygan river at the North end and the Indian on the south end. The Cheboygan River runs into the Black River and then if you keep going you'll be in Lake Huron. Like I said we spent a lot of time in all of the rivers and even fished smaller lakes that were around the area. We had 21 ft Ranger and a 19 ft Nitro and the waves were pretty crazy. Both lakes look exactly the same and if you want to try a different section of the lake sometimes its better to just pull your boat and find a ramp closer to where you wanna fish. Sorry for the novel... good luck!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks Jerry...appreciate you taking the time to post that.
It's exactly the kind of info my buddy wants.
Think he's going up the week after next. 
He's going with another guy that has a boat but I don't know how big a boat it is.
Thanks again...


----------

